# Community > Resource Library >  Tech experts here please

## moonhunt

Have been trying and trying to add a boundary/track of a DOC block to my gps

Gone through all i can find on the other forum and so far i have managed to overlay Doc block onto google earth, can also do similar with the WAMS map

So i have the block and now also a track i have drawn around the block saved as kml files on the google earth side bar, but this is where i have become stumped

Also with wams i have saved the track into my downloads as a gpx file but now stumped there also

Have tried to use the mapsorce that came with gps still no luck

Im not very techy when it comes to this stuff, but in theory it must be able to be done

Tried this from Horihunter
http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaB...num=1296469787
But that was a cock up, clicked on wrong things and ended up with bloody tool bars ans stuff i didnt want and coundnt get rid of, when i did get the gpsbabel going it was way beyond me

Has someone done this and could you explain in easy to follow terms..... cheers

----------


## Kumoe

Hi, Techy here  :Have A Nice Day: 

I've had a quick read of your issue - it looks to be related to the several different file types you are using.
Have a look at getting all your ducks in a row. GPSBabel: convert, upload, download data from GPS and Map programs looks to be the mustard. 

Give that a bash  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

I have GPS Babel but I can't remember last time I used it. There was a very good article in one of the NZ Hunter mags that described how a few things worked. Ill see if I can find it.

----------


## distant stalker

I was about to chime in and say i.have done it.but then see you already knew that
..been so long since i did it that i have forgotten how and had to be rinded by my owm instructions...

----------


## distant stalker

Writing from phone excuse the spelling ...
Moonhunt ive chamged computers since then. Ill.download it all again and try uploading screenshots as a demo.when i get time. Might make it easier unless you figure it out before then

----------


## moonhunt

Thanks Kumoe a bit techy for me, this fulla needs showing...
Cheers HoriHunter, that would be mint

----------


## distant stalker

Sweet. At a tangi at the moment then off to gunslinger. Will post something up next week

----------


## kiwijames

You will need a converter like GPSBabel. The KML file is what Google will use, the GPX file is what you want and it is an open source file that can be used across many platforms i.e. Garmin, Lowrance (even Google Earth I think). You need to turn the KML track into a GPX file.  You can see it will take a KML and convert to a GPX and feed it straight into your GPS. Been quite a while since Ive done it. There is a file for all DOC boundaries I have in Google Earth. I might check if it can be converted too. I remember the Garmins had limited tiles size it wold allow you to use so would be fairly limiting IIRC.

----------


## Scouser

> You will need a converter like GPSBabel. The KML file is what Google will use, the GPX file is what you want and it is an open source file that can be used across many platforms i.e. Garmin, Lowrance (even Google Earth I think). You need to turn the KML track into a GPX file. Attachment 8977 You can see it will take a KML and convert to a GPX and feed it straight into your GPS. Been quite a while since Ive done it. There is a file for all DOC boundaries I have in Google Earth. I might check if it can be converted too. I remember the Garmins had limited tiles size it wold allow you to use so would be fairly limiting IIRC.


Fark me KJ.....it all looks/sounds like quantum physics to me!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wirehunt

Na, looks simple.    You need shit the same or it won't play nice.

----------


## Pengy

I havent had much of a play with this yet, but it looks bloody handy
http://maps.doc.govt.nz/Viewer/Index.html?viewer=rwa

----------


## Kumoe

I've had a little play with it.
Major annoyance is that there is no direct link from clicking on a specific hunting block on the map to the relevant information for that area.
eg: clicking on Coastal Otago north of the Catlins goes to Hunting instead of here: Coastal Otago north of the Catlins hunting maps

And then, it does not go to the specific area you clicked.
A lot of work needed for this functionality, but if it was there - it makes it a very useful tool.

----------


## Pengy

Found it a tad slow compared to say, WAMS. Would be great to have the ability to upload/download to & from GPS

----------


## gadgetman

I managed to sort of get the layer from koordinates but the files were way too big.

----------


## Rushy

:Wtfsmilie:  Me no understand Kemosabe

----------


## Barefoot

It's all right Rushy, our maps don't need batteries.

----------


## Rushy

> It's all right Rushy, our maps don't need batteries.


TFFT. (thank fuck for that)

----------


## Barefoot

You can use both to start a fire though  :36 1 18:

----------


## Brenick

> I havent had much of a play with this yet, but it looks bloody handy
> http://maps.doc.govt.nz/Viewer/Index.html?viewer=rwa


Yeah. Very handy site.

----------

